# Question on sexing cuckoo maran...



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a three month old cuckoo maran, and I just can't tell if it's a roo or not. It has tall thick legs, and bright comb, but no feather markings at all. No tail at all either, looks sort of round rumped. Other than that the barring is distinct, it's black with white barring, and can't see any hints of green that most roos get on the tail. I have someone coming for my roos(hopefully), and want to be sure. It's soo tall though, I would think it's a boy. Can you help me out on this one?
Also, do most young roos have thicker and longer legs, cause I've got others like that.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

By 3 months you should be seeing heavier legs, and much lighter coloring than the pullets. The combs will be growing larger, too. 

If you look closely at the saddle area...just in front of where the tail comes out, the feathers there should be showing or starting to show points instead of round tips. The cockeral's feathers will become very long and skinny and pointy there.

Without going thru all my pics of the birds, take a look at feathersite's marans page. You will see, half way down the page, a picture of 3 cuckoo marans birds...3 months old. 2 pullets (dark, smaller combs) and 1 cockeral (lighter, with a larger redder comb)


----------



## harrisjnet (Jul 13, 2006)

Can you post a picture of the ones in question? If I saw it, I could tell you. 
My Marans pullets don't have red combs until they are almost ready to lay. The little roos will have a red comb from the beginning. Roosters also have the longer legs and will often look like they will be tailless and them all of a sudden they grow tail feathers. By three months old you can probably see Saddle feathers coming in right above the tail area. 
Good luck to you.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replie...loved the pics on feathersite. Some of the hens had bright combs. I'll try to post a pic. The one thing, mine has those long legs.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh, saddle feathers, the one that come down the back above the tail? Not hackle feathers, the ones around the collar area? Neither of those have any points or shape, yet.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

saddle feathers are the sex indicators, they are above the tail where you would put a saddle if you were to ride a chicken, just cause the feathers showing are not sex feathers doesnt mean there are not any growing in under them, the loose feathering chickens get first will hide the new growth for some time, a late bloomber will take a while for the sex feathers to show up before they loose the first feathers, but they are still there, just look under the first layer and see whats there


----------

